# Visiting Cape San Blas September 19-22



## bnew (Sep 14, 2009)

First time posting on this forum and from past experience from the coastal outdoors forum (Savannah, Ga area), I can always rely on great advise and good people to talk to. I will be visiting the Cape San Blas area on September 19-22 and would like to know how the fishing has been and maybe what I should try for bait. Also, very new to flounder gigging and would like to give it a shot down there. Any advise would be much appreciated and will post pics after the trip. Assuming there will be pictures to post.

Thanks in advance,

Brian


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian, I hope you enjoy your trip. I hate that you haven't gotten any reply, but Cape SanBlas is considerably east ofthe high majorityof the activity on this site. 

Cape SanBlas is part ofan Unbelievable ecosystem. That area is one of the most natural coastal areas in the panhandle. It is a blessing to have it within driving distance. 

As far as the Flounder gigging. Go by Presnells Marina on the south east side of Port St. Joe Bay and you should get some current tips and suggestions. I would gig in the south end of PSJ Bay and around Blacks Island and Knat Island. This time of year don't think you have to be in the boat. Around Knat Island I have seen flounder get up so skinny that they bearly had water over their back, and there is plenty of them there too. 

Best of luck and look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## bnew (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Garbo for the info. I will post some pics when I get back.


----------



## BruceL (May 6, 2009)

I have fished there quite a bit in the past. I have caught quite few spanish mac's from the beach side with live shrimp. The best fishin is wading on the bay side with a popping cork and some live shrimp for speckled trout. You can do this either at the state park next the boat ramp area or in the shallows where you road is narrow with the roocks on the beach side. You can park on the bay side there and walk to the bay. Hope this helps. The other option is to rent a yak. Either way, it is a beautiful place and I am sure you will enjoy. Make sure you go to the park at least one day.


----------

